# Grouper on the Avocet



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Did this dive on 09/11 with Paul Pierce, Chris Heidt and Josh (Fender Bender). Editing is still a work in progress! It was a perfect day for diving. Calm seas, great vis, no current and sunny skies! :thumbup:

http://vimeo.com/15205870


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Indeed!, conditions looked awsome! Thanks for the video. Best example I've seen to show my Dad what we've been seeing from start to finish. He says he'll get certified nekt year for his 70th B-day!
Mike


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice vid, I want to do that someday!


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice video and shot. Do you have your camera mounted on a helmet? If you do and don't mind sharing, can you show me a picture of how your camera is mounted?

I'm going out this weekend and have mounted my camera to an old skateboard helmet, I hope it works out.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Great spearfishing video Swander !
I' ve just started researching underwater cameras for our diving and spearfishing adventures and this is one of the better videos I've seen recently.
I noticed at the end of the dive you were filming using a helmet cam.
Would you be so kind as to tell me more about your set-up, along with it's pros, cons, ect ?
(Looked kind of like a Go Pro HD Hero set up)
Once again great job with the video and thanks for sharing your Spearo adventures ! :notworthy:

Good Divin'
Capt Rick
Emerald Coast Reef Assn.
(ecreef.org)
Reef Reseacher
Niceville, FL


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

*Helmet Cam*



Capt Rick said:


> Great spearfishing video Swander !
> I' ve just started researching underwater cameras for our diving and spearfishing adventures and this is one of the better videos I've seen recently.
> I noticed at the end of the dive you were filming using a helmet cam.
> Would you be so kind as to tell me more about your set-up, along with it's pros, cons, ect ?
> ...


 
Rick, It is a hero (naked). The naked comes with only one mount and that is for the helmet. I found a rock climbing type helmet and mounted it right on the top front. I used small stainless machine screws cause I know a guy that lost his camera when he had it stuck on. After the first try I also drilled several holes in the very top of the helmet cause it trapped air and floated. Found the helmet at a second hand store for 4 bucks. I was told not to waste my money on the mount kit GoPro sells as all you need is the helmet mount. I used the mount it was fastened to in the display case and trimmed it down to go on the back of my speargun and it worked pretty good also. Used hose clamps to attach to gun. Steve


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

nice grouper, hey that was me and mine in that other boat at the end there. that was fri the 10th. caught a big AJ that day but not till we moved further east


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great Gag, and how many bugs?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

J rod said:


> nice grouper, hey that was me and mine in that other boat at the end there. that was fri the 10th. caught a big AJ that day but not till we moved further east


Yes it was! You have a great looking boat! Steve


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

wish it was my boat, but it's my dad's boat, but i'm on it everytime it goes out, my dad won't even take it out without me, he worries other people would jack knife his truck and trailer and he still doesn't know how to use the gps and fish finder yet, i show him but he keeps forgeting. gotta love em, actually though we do alot more together since we started fishin. I love to hunt too but he pretty much gave it up 5 years ago or so,says he's too old to walk that much and climb trees, that's a young mans game he says. so it's cool to be hangin out and havin fun with the old man and my brothers.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Capt Rick said:


> Great spearfishing video Swander !
> I' ve just started researching underwater cameras for our diving and spearfishing adventures and this is one of the better videos I've seen recently.
> I noticed at the end of the dive you were filming using a helmet cam.
> Would you be so kind as to tell me more about your set-up, along with it's pros, cons, ect ?
> ...


You can also get a head mount from GOPRO for like $15, good quality elastic band that fits above the mask.


----------

